# Confederate Teapot insulator



## Inkman (Apr 6, 2007)

The prize of my insulator collection is this U-990 No embossing confederate teapot. It was used by the confederate army around 1860 on telegraph lines. This one came out of the southern porcelain dump in Augusta, GA. Enjoy!


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

Inkman, 

 Welcome to the forum. Wow! What a nice confedolator!!

 What do youfigure the value is on that?
 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

WOW CHRIS!!! What a great insulator. I love the history left behind by the Civil War, even if it was an unfortunate event in our history.

 Welcome to the forum. What a way to make an entrance.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Apr 6, 2007)

.....


----------



## Inkman (Apr 6, 2007)

Im glad you guys like it! Book value is $600-$800 []. Heres a pic of the other confederate insulator I have. This one is called an "Egg" and was found in a warehouse in Richmond, VA. Enjoy!


----------

